# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Watching Neighbours Episodes Online

## di marco

sorry if im not allowed to post this

does anyone know where i can watch neighbours epis online that go back later than the ones on the channel 5 website? as i havent seen neighbours in a few months and now i havent really got anything to do for ages i was going to try and catch up, i used to watch them on youtube but theyve all been removed. is there anywhere i can watch them? thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

I used to watch them on youtube as well, although I would watch them to get ahead of the UK, im sad I cant watch it on youtube anymore, cos I always forget to watch channel 5

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I download them everyday, but it's a sight that you need to upload as well, you can't just take take take, you gotta give a little too. So if your able to do that give me a shout. Or if you know of a way of me getting them from my pc to your then i can do that too

----------


## Abbie

I have to admit Ive gone back to that site since Ive been able to change things now and its great although im trying to catch up so its taking time but good  :Big Grin: 
Ive just watched episode 5665 I think
Still have a long way to go

----------


## Jessie Wallace

not too far, yesterdays was 5700 so only 35 episodes  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

:Smile:  yeah I know, Ive been downloading all the recent ones so I have them when Im ready and its on those episodes that it actually uploads for me as well

----------


## Jessie Wallace

yeh definatly, helps with youtr ratio too. Most people would download the newer one's so you'd heklp more people, therfore getting a better upload ratio  :Smile: 
I'm just back up to 2.0

----------


## Abbie

Yeah it is good cos the new ones upload loads on the first day they are there
Mine is 1.5 since ive been trying so much to catch up
Im trying to get my bonus points to 75 so I can swap them for 1GB added to my upload

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm waiting til Monday and then i'll use my 250 and get 5GB. What was your username on there? pm it to me

----------


## Abbie

Awww wow!

I would save up till then but It will take me ages!

----------


## Abbie

Im up to episode 5675 now  :Big Grin: 

Im hoping to download more over the weekend and try and catch up as much as I can as I will be revising loads next week
Ive managed to get back to 33 points now, since I have loads that are uploading/seeding so it gets done quicker when I have them all going but it slows my laptop so I only do it now and then and Ive been busy so havent had it on as long

----------


## Abigail

I leave mine to seed permanently. You can alter your upload/download speed so when I'm downloading I'm not uploading and when it's finished I seed.

Haven't downloaded in quite a while. Don't think it's fair when I'm using my neighbour's wireless  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

I would do that but I dont like to leave my laptop on all the time

----------


## Abbie

Im up to date now  :Smile:  all caught up which is good  :Smile: 

But now I have to wait for the next episode instead of it already being there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

